# A Double life for so long !!!



## Bugz Bunny (Nov 28, 2011)

How I found my father had kept a secret second family all my life | Mail Online

I really can't believe how blind some people can be. Talk about burying your head in the sand.I just cant believe that neither of the two women never suspected...

What a crazy story and btw a hell of an exposure...


----------

